# Cheap game cameras?



## Jim (Nov 26, 2015)

Looking for cheap game cameras that will probably be stolen anyway. 

I'm not expecting great pictures, but have you run across any around $50 that get the job done?


----------



## Jim (Nov 26, 2015)

Figured I would start a new thread to keep the other one for just pictures.


----------



## GTS225 (Nov 26, 2015)

Local Farm Fleet store had one advertised in a newspaper insert for about that price. You might want to check your local outlets. (My ad's already in the trash, sorry.)

Roger


----------



## AllOutdoors (Nov 28, 2015)

Tasco.


----------

